# Transfer Show and Reformat for DVD Burner Tivos



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

I love the built in DVD burner in my Toshiba Tivo, but inevitably the program I want to burn was recorded on another System 2 Tivo.

While I can transfer between 5 of my 7 Tivos (we all know System 3's can't), the transferred shows are the wrong code to burn to DVD.

Could there be some sort of code translation interface that would all the transferred shows to be burned?

Barbeedoll


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

No, convertting would requre too much horsepower. 

I am thinking, as do others, that TiVo, from the getgo, had no intention of allowing MRV transfers to burn to DVD.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

classicsat said:


> No, convertting would requre too much horsepower.
> 
> I am thinking, as do others, that TiVo, from the getgo, had no intention of allowing MRV transfers to burn to DVD.


 Thanks for your knowledgeable answer. I can accept that I can't do it, but would hate to have found out at some future date I could have been doing it all along.

Barbeedoll


----------



## JPLA90027 (Sep 25, 2005)

barbeedoll said:


> I love the built in DVD burner in my Toshiba Tivo, but inevitably the program I want to burn was recorded on another System 2 Tivo.
> 
> While I can transfer between 5 of my 7 Tivos (we all know System 3's can't), the transferred shows are the wrong code to burn to DVD.
> 
> ...


Rather than 'transfer' the show to your TiVo burner, you can 'record' the program if your boxes are close enough to wire up. I have two boxes in the living room connected to the same TV. When I want to move a program to the DVD burner, I simply plug patch cords in the source box's output and the burner's input. Then, on the burner unit I choose "Record From a Video Camera or VCR" and follow the instructions. Because the burner unit is recording the program rather than transferring it, it's in the proper format for burning.

It's not a very elegant approach, and using wires seems so primitive now-a-days, but it works great for me. It only requires that you have two boxes in close enough proximity to connect them with the cables.

Good luck.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

JPLA90027 said:


> Rather than 'transfer' the show to your TiVo burner, you can 'record' the program if your boxes are close enough to wire up. I have two boxes in the living room connected to the same TV. When I want to move a program to the DVD burner, I simply plug patch cords in the source box's output and the burner's input. Then, on the burner unit I choose "Record From a Video Camera or VCR" and follow the instructions. Because the burner unit is recording the program rather than transferring it, it's in the proper format for burning.
> 
> It's not a very elegant approach, and using wires seems so primitive now-a-days, but it works great for me. It only requires that you have two boxes in close enough proximity to connect them with the cables.
> 
> Good luck.


 Very good idea. I wasn't extremely clear in what I wanted to do, but I'm glad what I did post got this response from you.

What I should have said was that I have a Toshiba Tivo with a built in DVD burner. When I transfer from other units they can't be burned to the build in DVD burner. Hopefully, you have a work around for this problem, too.

Thanks for your help.

Barbeedoll


----------



## tivofanatic (Dec 23, 2003)

JPLA90027 said:


> Rather than 'transfer' the show to your TiVo burner, you can 'record' the program if your boxes are close enough to wire up. I have two boxes in the living room connected to the same TV. When I want to move a program to the DVD burner, I simply plug patch cords in the source box's output and the burner's input. Then, on the burner unit I choose "Record From a Video Camera or VCR" and follow the instructions. Because the burner unit is recording the program rather than transferring it, it's in the proper format for burning.
> 
> It's not a very elegant approach, and using wires seems so primitive now-a-days, but it works great for me. It only requires that you have two boxes in close enough proximity to connect them with the cables.
> 
> Good luck.


Are you saying you have a DVD burner that is a separate unit from your TIVOs? I was wondering if it was possible to connect a DVD burner, rather than a VCR to a TIVO to burn copies. If so, why type of DVD burner do you have? Thanks.


----------



## Cathy7 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hello,

I am new to the TiVo environment so I am learning! I want to record certain shows off my TiVo machine to a LG DVD player that records DVD. I want to avoid going through the TiVo to go process. My Tivo and DVD machines are connected with wires. 

We got a whole new system and someone else set it up but I really don't know how to get the shows off of tivo onto the dvd.

Thanks!


----------



## ScottUrman (Dec 22, 2004)

Cathy7 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to the TiVo environment so I am learning! I want to record certain shows off my TiVo machine to a LG DVD player that records DVD. I want to avoid going through the TiVo to go process. My Tivo and DVD machines are connected with wires.
> 
> ...


If one set of outputs from the Tivo (red/white/yellow cables) goes to one set of inputs on the DVD recorder, then you are setup already. Try switching inputs on the DVD recorder to see if you get the Tivo screen. If you do, then pop in a recordable DVD, switch to that input, tell the Tivo to "save to vcr", and hit record on the DVD burner. It will record in real time.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

barbeedoll said:


> Very good idea. I wasn't extremely clear in what I wanted to do, but I'm glad what I did post got this response from you.
> 
> What I should have said was that I have a Toshiba Tivo with a built in DVD burner. When I transfer from other units they can't be burned to the build in DVD burner. Hopefully, you have a work around for this problem, too.


I think that's what JPLA90027 was getting at.

The DVD units will only burn to DVD recordings that were recorded on the box. Anything else gets flagged (downloaded content, transferred shows, etc.) and cannot be burned.

The only way around this is to connect the video source (i.e., your second TiVo) to the DVD unit via composite and then use the "record from VCR" function. Like he said, not elegant, but it works.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

windracer said:


> I think that's what JPLA90027 was getting at.
> 
> The DVD units will only burn to DVD recordings that were recorded on the box. Anything else gets flagged (downloaded content, transferred shows, etc.) and cannot be burned.
> 
> The only way around this is to connect the video source (i.e., your second TiVo) to the DVD unit via composite and then use the "record from VCR" function. Like he said, not elegant, but it works.


 Windracer....you are fast approaching Godlike status in my eyes. Two of my seven units sit on top of each other; one is the DVD burner and the other isn't.

Not to be redundant, but just to check out my understanding, with your plan it looks like I could wirelessly transfer shows from any of my five other non-Series 3 or DVD Tivos to the Series 2 which is collocated with the built in burner unit. Then I could put shows from any Series 2 Tivo onto DVD through my combo burner unit, and shows on the burner unit I can already save easily.

This would save hours going through Tivo to Go and then burning them to my standalone third party burner.

I saw some mention (but didn't understand it fully) about plugging a stand alone burner directly into a Tivo to burn. I think it was USB to USB. Are there USB splitters, or would I just unplug my wireless adaptor while I was doing this? I'm assuming it is still the "Record to VCR", which is, instead, my third party burner.

Very cool.

Barbeedoll


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

barbeedoll said:


> ...I saw some mention (but didn't understand it fully) about plugging a stand alone burner directly into a Tivo to burn. I think it was USB to USB. Are there USB splitters, or would I just unplug my wireless adaptor while I was doing this? I'm assuming it is still the "Record to VCR", which is, instead, my third party burner.
> 
> Very cool.
> 
> Barbeedoll


I don't believe you can record from one TiVo to another by way of the USB ports.

What you'd have to do is use one of the sets of Audio/Video output jacks on your "just a TiVo", and feed those three cables into the inputs on your DVD/TiVo.

You get the DVD recorder set to record from its external inputs, and you literally play the other TiVo into the DVD/TiVo, while recording on a DVD.

You should be able to monitor the recording process by leaving your TV or receiver set to the DVD/TiVo.

It'll have to be done in real time, but it'll work.

I have a non-TiVo DVD recorder that I use in just this way to record from my TiVo, and the results are entirely acceptable.

I have to warn you that I've also see the results of making a disc on a HardDrive/DVD recorder similar to your DVD/TiVo, and the picture quality is better, but that's because it's a direct digital transfer.

Hooking up two machines by A/V cables will be an analog transfer, so not quite as good, but until I saw the other example, I felt the results were very, very good.

You probably won't have much to complain about. 

Try it and see!


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

gastrof said:


> I don't believe you can record from one TiVo to another by way of the USB ports.
> 
> What you'd have to do is use one of the sets of Audio/Video output jacks on your "just a TiVo", and feed those three cables into the inputs on your DVD/TiVo.
> 
> ...


 Wow! Great, clear instructions written in a way that I can actually follow them. I'm going to try it. There are situations where the quickness is paramount.

Thanks a bunch.

Barbeedoll


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

What they should do is just allow you to burn any show to DVD regardless of the format. Most DVD players don't care about the video resolution anyway, so they could allow you to burn programs from other TiVos and the resulting DVD would work in the vast majority of DVD players anyway. (Including the TiVo itself)

Dan


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

I have our system set up with the cable signal coming into the Tivo, and the Tivo output going to the standalone DVD burner (through its AUX 2 jacks). 

The DVD burner also has its own cable input going into it. 

The output of the DVD burner goes to one of two video in choices on our reciever.
The other video in signal to the reciever comes from a standalone DVD player.

The TV gets its signal from the reciever.

What this give me is the abilty to:
1 Watch Tivo
2 Transfer a show from Tivo to a DVD
3 Let the Tivo record one show while recording a second directly to the DVD
4 Transfer a show from TiVo to DVD while watching another DVD (on the other unit).

So far all that works just fine unless I get three shows on at the same time. But for us that happens very rarely.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

barbeedoll said:


> Windracer....you are fast approaching Godlike status in my eyes.


Wow, how did I miss this?


----------

